# Neutralleiter mitschalten



## Maulwurf (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ist bei an einem Schaltschrank mit  L  N PE Zuleitung bei einem geschalteten Verbraucher (wie Heizung oder Motor) über Schütz der Neutralleiter mitzuschalten oder ist das verboten ?

Gruss und Danke
Bernd


----------



## Matze001 (27 Juli 2010)

Ich sehe keinen Grund warum das verboten sein sollte.

Vor allem wenn dein Schrank über eine nicht verpolungssichere Steckdose eingespeist wird, ist es glaubig nicht nur ratsam sondern auch Vorschrift (?), da dann die Adern nicht direkt eine Funktion zugewiesen haben.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Maulwurf (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo Marcel

Danke für die Antwort.
Die Zuleitung ist verpolungssicher.

Gruss und Danke

Bernd


----------



## IBFS (29 Juli 2010)

Maulwurf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist bei an einem Schaltschrank mit L N PE Zuleitung bei einem geschalteten Verbraucher (wie Heizung oder Motor) über Schütz der Neutralleiter mitzuschalten oder ist das verboten ?
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube bei den Franzosen wird ist es meines Wissens sogar Vorschrift den NEUTRAL mit zuschalten. (Bitte korrigiert mich, falls das nicht stimmen sollte) 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei den Franzosen wird ist es meines Wissens sogar Vorschrift
> den NEUTRAL mit zuschalten.
> 
> Frank


 
ja das ist so, die machen einen höllenlärm wenn man es nicht macht


----------



## Ludewig (29 Juli 2010)

Wir schalten grundsätzlich keinen Neutralleiter nicht, also haben nur 1+N Automaten, führen den N durch die Mototrschutzschalter und über die Schütze. Das erspart eine Menge Ärger bei Kabelschäden, da N-PE Schlüsse leicht zu lokalisieren sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2010)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Wir schalten grundsätzlich keinen Neutralleiter nicht


 
Schönes Wortspiel, soll bestimmt heißen ihr schaltet den Neutrlleiter immer


----------



## vierlagig (29 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Schönes Wortspiel, soll bestimmt heißen ihr schaltet den Neutrlleiter immer



doppelte verneinung dient der bestärkung der grundaussage ... leider ist dies im deutschen mittlerweile fast vollständig verschwunden und wird verlacht ... deine reaktion zeigt dies ja deutlich...

die guten alten lateiner hatten es noch drauf:
scire - wissen
nescire - nicht wissen.
non nescire - sehr gut wissen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juli 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> doppelte verneinung dient der bestärkung der grundaussage ... leider ist dies im deutschen mittlerweile fast vollständig verschwunden und wird verlacht ... deine reaktion zeigt dies ja deutlich...
> 
> die guten alten lateiner hatten es noch drauf:
> scire - wissen
> ...


 
ich habe immer aufgepasst das mir das nie, nicht passiert, das ich
keine doppelte verneinung schreibe.

Das war jetzt doch dreifache verneinung oder....nie, nicht und keine 

Du kannst Latein, ich kann nur Angler Latein...


----------



## nade (1 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei den Franzosen wird ist es meines Wissens sogar Vorschrift den NEUTRAL mit zuschalten. (Bitte korrigiert mich, falls das nicht stimmen sollte)
> 
> Frank


Jepp genau. die Wackessanier sind da schon etwas komisch bei.

Also wenn noch der seit 2008? vorgeschriebene Personenschutz bei "Leihenbedienbaren" Steckkontakten mit berücksichtigt werden soll, dann gibt es ja die guten 2Pol. FILS


----------



## Aventinus (1 August 2010)

Und zurück zur ursprünglichen Frage. Es ist nicht verboten, den Neutralleiter abzuschalten. Bei uns in Deutschland ist es aber auch nicht vorgeschrieben (bei verpolungsicherer Einspeisung). Das kannst du handhaben wie du willst.


----------



## weristwieGott (18 August 2010)

Hallo, 

den Neutralleiter darf man in Deuschland ohne weiteres MITschalten, ABER NIE den Neutralleiter alleine schalten, die schwächste Phase hat verloren.
Wenn der Neutralleiter geschaltet wird MÜSSEN auch die dazugehörigen Phasen abgeschaltet werden.

MfG

Michael


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2010)

weristwieGott schrieb:


> ABER NIE den Neutralleiter alleine schalten,


 
na das ist ja klar wie Kloßbrühe


----------

